# Lowrise Ruins



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

All that remains of the greatest of *Macau*'s churches is its magnificent stone facade and grand staircase. The church was built in 1602 adjoining the Jesuit College of St. Paul's, the first Western college in the Far East where missionaries such as Matteo Ricci and Adam Schall studied Chinese before serving at the Ming Court in Beijing as astronomers and mathematicians. The church, made of taipa and wood, was brilliantly decorated and furnished, according to early travelers. The facade of carved stone was built in 1620-27 by Japanese Christian exiles and local craftsmen under the direction of Italian Jesuit Carlo Spinola. 

After the expulsion of the Jesuits, the college was used as an army barracks and in 1835 a fire started in the kitchens and destroyed the college and the body of the church.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

whay they dont rebuilt the churche? :?


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

This happens to be Macau's main symbol or to say, the structure that identifies this city


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

There is a museum at the back side with information on its original foundations and its legacy.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

The ruins of *Toronto*'s Bay-Adelaide Centre, which stopped construction about a decade ago in a recession. Word is the project might come back online soon.


----------



## blackcountryboy (Jul 6, 2005)

*BIRMINGHAM, ENGLAND*

Dudley Castle:
-Dudley Castle was constructed in 700AD.
-Queen Elizabeth I stayed at the castle in 1575.
-The castle was seen as a possible prison for Mary Queen of Scots.
-The ruins stand at the top of a hill overlooking the town of Dudley near Birmingham.

























Weoley Castle:
-Weoley Castle is situated in the South of Birmingham.
-The first castle on the site was built in 1260.
-The second castle was completed in 1424.

































Both castles are open to the public and are very interesting places, for more information visit- 
BMAG - Weoley Castle
Dudley Zoo and Castle


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

hkskyline said:


> The ruins of *Toronto*'s Bay-Adelaide Centre, which stopped construction about a decade ago in a recession. Word is the project might come back online soon.


Looks like the ruins will be soon gone :
http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=386743&page=4


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Berlin Wall remnant :


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

There are some other pieces of the Berlin Wall by the USS Intrepid as well as seen at 53rd St near Madison Ave.


----------



## 1878EFC (Jun 24, 2006)

This church at the top of Bold st in Liverpool was bombed during WWII, it is now gardens and a memorial.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Church_of_St_Luke,_Liverpool

Basically all that remains is the shell.


----------

